# Nikon D5000



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I upgraded so I'm selling this unit.It comes with an additional lense,55-200.It's only a yr old or so.Pm or txt is best at 409-651-9935.Located around Beaumont but will be around Kemah this weekend.Email is [email protected].


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Someone shoot me an offer.This thing is going to go to waste sitting in the case.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok this is it I will take $650.00 before my fiance kills me!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

You should put it on Craigslist.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

It's still here guys,craigslist also.Several wanting to trade but I would rather cash.Thanks again.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Guys this is an awesome deal but guess Obamanomics has everyone hurting.Still here!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

setxdargel said:


> Guys this is an awesome deal but guess Obamanomics has everyone hurting.Still here!


Canon user here since the 70's. 

Did you put it in the classifieds here on 2cool? Not everyone comes to the photog forum.

Good luck with the sale.


----------

